# Cyp. Kentucky Pink Blush



## littlefrog (Apr 18, 2016)

Other than what was written on the bag when I bought it, I know nothing about this hybrid. I'm not even sure it is a good name. Two big flowers on a fairly short plant though. I like it.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 18, 2016)

I like it too. A little early? Did you start it indoors? Some of mine are just about to bloom, and I'm much further south.


----------



## Heather (Apr 18, 2016)

Nice! Hi Rob!


----------



## SlipperFan (Apr 18, 2016)

That is sweet!


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 18, 2016)

Started it indoors, yes. Keep them in the unheated part of my growing area all winter, but our weather has been weird and some started to break dormancy early so I pulled them all the way inside when we went from super warm to ultra cold.


----------



## abax (Apr 18, 2016)

Rob, that's gorgeous, but it should be here where it belongs! Send it right down.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 19, 2016)




----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2016)

Hi Rob. Are you selling them?


----------



## Linus_Cello (Apr 19, 2016)

My guess is that this is Cyp Sabine:
http://www.cypripedium.de/English/plants/Sabine-e/sabine-e.html

With Kentucky in it's name, I thought it could be Lucy Pinkepank (kentuckiensis x tibeticum), but it doesn't look like it to me:
http://www.cypripedium.de/English/plants/LucyP-e/lucyp-e.html

Another possibility is Monto, which is very similar to Sabine:
http://www.cypripedium.de/English/plants/Monto-e/monto-e.html

See also: http://www.gardensatposthill.com/website/StoreCypripedium.html


----------



## KyushuCalanthe (Apr 19, 2016)

Beautiful flower. I agree it looks like Pluto (fasciolatum x franchetii). I can't see any kentuckiense in that flower - the lip is wrong and the petals are too flat. These "Kentucky Pink", "Kentucky Pink Blush", and others are trade names in Europe - I'm not even sure if they are registered with RHS.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 19, 2016)

NYEric said:


> Hi Rob. Are you selling them?



Not yet, although I'm thinking about ordering some from Germany this fall for resale Will see if I ever get around to it.


----------



## littlefrog (Apr 19, 2016)

KyushuCalanthe said:


> Beautiful flower. I agree it looks like Pluto (fasciolatum x franchetii). I can't see any kentuckiense in that flower - the lip is wrong and the petals are too flat. These "Kentucky Pink", "Kentucky Pink Blush", and others are trade names in Europe - I'm not even sure if they are registered with RHS.



Yes, I think it is a trade name too. I like it anyway. I have a Sabine (just got one awarded in February, actually), but it doesn't look much like this one. Could be the same cross, I suppose, but they look pretty different to me. Agree there is no kentuckiense in it! If it is in there it is buried pretty deep!

Frosh was selling Pluto at one point too, I think, so that lends credence to the possibility that this is a clone of Pluto. Suppose we will never know.


----------



## NYEric (Apr 19, 2016)

littlefrog said:


> Not yet, although I'm thinking about ordering some from Germany this fall for resale Will see if I ever get around to it.



Okay, thanks.


----------



## Migrant13 (Apr 19, 2016)

Whatever the hybrid, it looks excellent.


----------



## eggshells (Apr 20, 2016)

Hmm might have to add it to the wishlist.


----------



## Kawarthapine (May 23, 2016)

Simply gorgeous.

Remins me of some Chinese cyps.


----------

